
Assange Smeared Seth Rich to Cover Russia - JudasGoat
http://www.thedailybeast.com/mueller-report-julian-assange-smeared-seth-rich-to-cover-for-russians
======
averros
Moar conspirology! It used to be Trump in cahoots with GRU. Now it's
<s>reptiloids</s> Assange.

Since when leaking the evidence of shady dealings is something immoral?
Really, why outrage at Assange who is merely a messenger rather than at people
whose deeds were so embarrassing so the leak is widely seen as damaging?

How about simply not doing stuff which will cost you an election if made known
to general public? Nah, too hard.

~~~
viraptor
It's not black and white as you present. Media has limited bandwidth, people
have limited attention span, voters have limited things they can care about
deeply, etc.

The absolute part doesn't change - bad actions are bad. But you can definitely
divert attention from some things to others by feeding the right facts at the
right time. So if you publish something with a specific intention/framing then
it can definitely be held against you, irrelevant of the content itself.

------
milsorgen
I'm not sure how much of that narrative I really believe, and yes I did read
relevant sections of the report. I still think the public having that
information offered far more benefit than harm.

After all information wants to be free.

------
JudasGoat
I know the basis for Mr Assange's support is 1st Amendment protections of a
journalist. Does someone engaged in subtrafuge such as this pervert
journalism?

~~~
microwavecamera
Well therein lies the rub. Assange isn't a journalist or an American citizen.
Neither applies. Seriously though, I don't think those rights are exclusive to
either journalists or Americans. I personally believe those rights are
inalienable rights that everyone deserves, among others. In fact, all others.
We are all created equal and should be able to live as such, but any right
comes with responsibility. I don't feel Assange is being responsible or
transparent. He's past the point of being given the benefit of the collective
doubt. I don't know what's going on, but honestly, no one involved in any of
this seems innocent at this point.

